# IUI - HCG Injection help please!



## night nurse (Jul 9, 2004)

I did my hcg injection this morning and I did it subcutaneous like my menopur jabs.  

I have just read on a website that the injection should have been intramuscular.  I wasn't told this.  I am now panicking that I havn't done it right and my iui on monday is a going to be a waste of time.  Please help how has everyone else done theirs?


----------



## AussieMeg (Sep 5, 2004)

hi there

I am not a nurse but I did my HCG injection straight into my stomach as per my fsh injections. And it worked for me.

Hope that puts your mind at rest. 

Good luck
Megan


----------



## MollyW (May 5, 2004)

Hi NightNurse!

Mine was Ovitrelle & I did it in my stomach like the Menopur ones and it worked for me too.

Good luck for Monday.

Love Molly
x


----------



## mmmbop (Jun 30, 2003)

Mine was just a normal size jab in the thigh.(I too had read that others have intermuscular jabs,so assumed I would).Think I had pregnyl.
love mmmbops,xx


----------



## night nurse (Jul 9, 2004)

Thankyou everyone you have put my mind at rest Roll on monday xx


----------



## Marielou (Oct 18, 2003)

Mine was also straight into my stomach, just like the menopur jabs.  

Just wanted to wish you the best of luck for Monday.

Marie xx


----------



## Shellym (Jul 8, 2003)

Hi 

Mine was also ovitrelle and straight into my stomach like my gonal f inj's were. It worked for me !


Good Luck on Monday for your IUI  


Michelle


----------

